# Featured Rescue - GRAPE Rescue



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Our featured rescue, for the next 30 days, is GRAPE (Golden Rescue Adoption Placement & Education) Rescue, submitted by Rob's GRs.










Website:

http://www.graperescue.com/

Contact information:

*GRAPE • PO Box 124 • Springfield, PA 19064 • E-Mail: [email protected]*

Also, check out the "Donate Your Cellphone" button. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Let me know if I missed important info and I'll revise my first post...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Rick,

We do not have a Paypal button that can be used for donations. We have a paypal button on our application page but that is a fixed amount and I can not see a way of changing the dollar amount. So if anyone woud like to contribute a donation I hope you would not mind sending an old fashion check to; 

*GRAPE RESCUE *
*PO Box 124 *
*Springfield, PA 19064 *

Thanks,


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Let's try to keep this one up at the top....hope everyone gets to see it...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Let's try to keep this one up at the top....hope everyone gets to see it...


Thanks Rick,

Here is a quick snap shot of the dogs we have now that are in foster care and up for adoption (yes one is a St. Bernard.... LOL). 

Not in this picture are 2 female breeder Goldens we are saving from a puppy mill because they are 5 and 7 years old and not worth anything to the "breeder" now. Once they are spayed, socialized and house broken we will add them to our adoption list.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i just did 2 home studies for grape last night, still have one to do. We have two girls that have been rescued from an amish farmer who usually calls and says" i have 2 dogs that i want to GET RID OF" we know that if we don't take them they will be killed!!!!! So these two girls were rescued and arent' even on the website. they are waiting for a foster place and staying "outside" at some woman's house till we can get foster. Pray that the two homestudies that i did last night take the dog our director feels is appropriate for them. then these two girls who were breeding machines can get to a foster home. some of our fosters have doubled up at this time.

we're a very small rescue, coincidence that both rob and i belonged to grf before we joined grape.

if you can.... please donate. i know we are asked for money alot, but grape is a small group of people dedicated to saving one golden at a time. 

beth moose and angel


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate when people say that. I have a dog I want to get "rid" of... or worse "2". I'd like to get rid of them!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> We have two girls that have been rescued from an amish farmer who usually calls and says" i have 2 dogs that i want to GET RID OF" we know that if we don't take them they will be killed!!!!! So these two girls were rescued and arent' even on the website.
> 
> beth moose and angel


Beth,

One of those Puppy mill breeder girls (Katie) is now ready for adoption.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10134925


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...she's beautiful!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG she is beautiful!!! I hope she gets a forever home to spoil her soon.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

She is pretty. I just heard that one of the families i liked was offered lucy, they said they wanted an "active" dog, not an older dog. i didn't think a five year old golden was an older dog. go figure. so lucy still doesn't have a home. i'm hoping hogan will have one soon, rob!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Beth,
> 
> One of those Puppy mill breeder girls (Katie) is now ready for adoption.
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10134925


 
OMG, I want her really bad







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my she is beautiful and if I could I would talk the hubby into it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*And here is Freda*

And here is Freda, the other Puppy mill breeder dog now ready for adoption.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10140797


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh geez, I wish we were ready for another dog.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Both those girls...oh my gosh I just want to hug them. Look at their eyes, speak volumes.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I need to get a check in the mail. I had totally forgotten!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I mailed my check today. Sorry it was late. I hope it helps and wish it could be more.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I mailed my check today. Sorry it was late. I hope it helps and wish it could be more.


Thank you so much!! Any amount is always greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wanted to post an update here since our time as rescue of the month is almost up. 

To date we have recieved $50.00 . 

Our coordinator wants to thank the GRF board for the donations as all donations greatly helps us with things like vet bills.


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG I love Jenny. My next dog will be a rescue dog. I never thought to see just how many unwanted dogs there really are in this world. So very sad. I hope they will all be adopted to good familys.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

BonnieKotara said:


> OMG I love Jenny. My next dog will be a rescue dog. I never thought to see just how many unwanted dogs there really are in this world. So very sad. I hope they will all be adopted to good familys.


I am very happy to say that after a couple months in foster care Jenny found a great new loving forever home last weekend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I may have a cell-phone to donate Rob. I'll have to read more about the program.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Kimm,

If you run into any questions you can either e-mail our coordinator at *[email protected] *or PM me and I'll ask her. I have not read into this program since I have not had a good working cell phone to donate yet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Thanks Kimm,
> 
> If you run into any questions you can either e-mail our coordinator at *[email protected] *or PM me and I'll ask her. I have not read into this program since I have not had a good working cell phone to donate yet.


Don't know that it's a good working one...LOL. I'll have to see. It seems we the boys go through too many of them.

Rob, as I read the site, I think it's more about recycling than a good working phone. If that's the case I may have two!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Rick - Is there a You-Tube video for this rescue? I'd like to see the videos... I have been scouting around and can't find any???

Lisa W


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Rick - Is there a You-Tube video for this rescue? I'd like to see the videos... I have been scouting around and can't find any???
> 
> Lisa W


Hi Lisa,

We (GRAPE Rescue) have not done any videos. There were some rescues that put one together but we were not able to do so.

We are a small rescue of about 25 total members, with only about 6 of the 25 being foster homes members. Like all other rescues out there, we too are short on funds, foster homes and transport assistance. 

Maybe someday I hope we could put some kind of video together.

Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad you bumped this. I a bit behind...Ugh!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Rob, does GRAPE adopt outside of PA?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Rob, does GRAPE adopt outside of PA?


We cover Eastern PA, some sections of NJ and DE. If it is beyond this I know we use to adopt out if another rescue in the applicants area could do a home visit for us. I am looking into if that is still current.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

O.K. Thanks. I was looking at Lucy or Katie. I'm already approved by Sunshine Goldens and Labs4Rescue.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> We (GRAPE Rescue) have not done any videos. There were some rescues that put one together but we were not able to do so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know! I wanted to see what the other rescues put together for a video presentation, b/c I was thinking that perhaps we could do one for our rescue group... I thought we *needed* to have a video to be the "featured rescue" - but apparently not! That's great. Maybe our recue can be featured at some time also. 

Good luck with everything and thanks for working with rescue - it's quite rewarding, isn't it??? 

Lisa W


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GRAPE Rescue*

GRAPE Rescue

You guys are a great rescue!!!:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:


----------

